# Kostengünstige Alternative zu Siemens IPC477C ?



## JesperMP (7 April 2010)

Hallo.

Ich suche ein IPC der Siemens WinCC Flex RT betreiben kann.
Ich stelle mich vor:
BS ist WinXP Embedded.
Bildschirm ist 8" VGA, mit Touch.
Muss ein seriellen Schnittstelle haben.

Der Hintergrund ist das wir bekommen anfragen von Kunden die OP25 oder OP27 verwenden im zusammenhang mit S5 steuerungen. Wenn die OP25/OP27 Panele versagen, müssen wir ein Ersatz anbieten können.
WinCC Flex ist ein grossen Vorteil, weill den alten Protool Projekt ziemlich einfach portiert werden kann. Also suchen wir ein IPC für Panel-Montage.
Von Siemens gibt es entweder OP77B (zu klein) und IPC477C (viel zu teuer). Keine andere Siemens Panele unterstützen AS511.


----------



## JesperMP (8 April 2010)

Nicht ein einzigste Vorschlag ?

:sm15:


----------



## Jo (8 April 2010)

*HMI mit AS511*

Hallo Jesper,
hab etwas Geduld. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit eine ähnliche Anfrage und bekam von SIEMENS folgende Antwort:



> Folgende Geräte werden ab dem SP2 für WinCC flexible 2008 den AS511 Treiber unterstützen:
> 
> TP177B 4", MP177 6", alle MP277 8"  und alle MP377 12", 15", 19"


SP2 soll nach der HMI erscheinen.

mfG. Jo


----------



## JesperMP (8 April 2010)

Danke, Jo. Das hört sich interessant an.

Die aufgelistete Geräte haben keinen TTY oder RS232 Schnittstellen.
Kommt es dann eine neue RS485/TTY adapter ?
Oder sogar ein Ethernet/TTY adapter ?


----------



## Jo (8 April 2010)

*Kopplung 	 HMI mit AS511*

Kopplung lt. SIEMENS mit:


> TTY/RS422 Adapter + TTY Leitung


mfG. Jo
Edit meint:
evtl. ist auch dies interessant: http://www.traeger.de/industrial-ethernet/s5-lan.html


----------



## JesperMP (9 April 2010)

Jo schrieb:


> Kopplung lt. SIEMENS mit:
> 
> 
> > TTY/RS422 Adapter + TTY Leitung


So ein Ding gibts es zur zeit nicht, oder ?
Kommt also auch ?



Jo schrieb:


> evtl. ist auch dies interessant: [URL="http://www.traeger.de/industrial-ethernet/s5-lan.html"]http://www.traeger.de/industrial-ethernet/s5-lan.html[/URL]


Den kenne ich schon. Aber dann muss diese Verbindungsart auch konfigurierbar sein in WinCC Flexible.


----------



## Jo (9 April 2010)

*TTY/RS422 Adapter*

zum Adapter habe ich noch keine Infos. Mit Goggle hab ich das gefunden:
http://www.procon-pas.de/produkte/Schnitt/pro_sch_RS422TTY.htm

mfG. Jo


----------



## JesperMP (9 April 2010)

Ich hoffe das es wird ein _elegantere_ Lösung geben.
Speziell wenn man daran denkt das man soll ein fix-und-fertige Austausch-Gerät and die Kunden senden können.


----------



## JesperMP (9 April 2010)

Wenn ich den Träger Ethernet/TTY Wandler näher betrachtet, dann sehe ich das es kann schon ein Verbindung zwisschen ein Siemens Panel mit Ethernet und ein S5 SPS. Man konfiguriert einfach ein S7 Verbindung, und den Wandler übersetzt automatisch von S7 nach S5 und umgekehrt.

Z.B. S7 DB10 DBW120 wird zu S5 DB10 DBW60.
Und auch den unterschied zwisschen S5 und S7 Fliesskommaformaten ist im Griff genommen:
"Die Konvertierung vom S5-Float (KG-Format) zum S7-Float (IEEE 754) erfolgt automatisch in beide Richtungen"

Das ist sehr schlaurig.
Hat jemand schon so ein ding getestet ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 April 2010)

Hallo Jesper,
wir setzen bei uns in letzter Zeit Box-PC's und seperate Touch-Panel (in unterschiedlicher Größe) ein.
Wenn du da Interesse hast, dann kann ich dir nächste Woche dazu gerne mal die Info's liefern ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## JesperMP (9 April 2010)

Hallo Larry.

Eigentlich suche ich etwas das so nah wie möglich zu den Form ein OP25 ist.


----------



## logo78 (4 Mai 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wenn du da Interesse hast, dann kann ich dir nächste Woche dazu gerne mal die Info's liefern ...


Hi, stehe gerade auf vor einer ähnlichen Anforderung. Bin auch auf der Suche nach IPC/BoxPC etc.., die man bei Bedarf in einen Schaltschrank stellen kann (Logging [Autem, WireShark, OPC] etc..). 
Serielle Schnittstelle brauche ich nicht
XP embedded ist Pflicht
Ethernet, USB und eine Festplatte essentiell
so potent, dass die WinCC Runtime drauf laufen kann (>1Ghz und >1Gb Ram)
24V PS wäre ein tolles Schmankerl
VGA, DVI oder HDMI (haha), um bei Bedarf einen  Moni (touch?) anzuschließen
darf ruhig günstig sein 
Kannst du was empfehlen?


----------



## JesperMP (7 Mai 2010)

Flex 2008 SP2 mit AS511 unterstützung für die Panele ist freigegeben. 

Aber es ist nicht erklärt via man von RS422/RS485 auf TTY kommt.
Ich hoffe das Siemens ein fix-und-fertige Adapter dafür freigibt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Mai 2010)

logo78 schrieb:


> Hi, stehe gerade auf vor einer ähnlichen Anforderung. Bin auch auf der Suche nach IPC/BoxPC etc.., die man bei Bedarf in einen Schaltschrank stellen kann ...
> Kannst du was empfehlen?


 
Hallo,
wir setzen da z.b. die BoxPC's von www.Alptech.de ein ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (7 Mai 2010)

Das beste Produkt von Siemens in der letzten Zeit habt ihr vergessen:

6ES7677-1DD00-0BF0  SIMATIC  S7-MODULAR EMBEDDED CONTROLLER, EC31-HMI/RTX, 1 GB RAM, 2 GB FLASH DISK MIT VORINSTALLIERTER SW: WINDOWS XP EMBEDDED; SIMATIC WINAC RTX 2008, SIMATIC SOFTNET-S7/V7.0 LEAN, WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008  RT 128 PT, SCHNITTSTELLEN: 1. SS: 2 X PROFINET, 2. SS: 1 X FAST ETHERNET, 3. SS: 2 X USB, MMC SLOT, DOKUMENTATION AUF CD/DVD, RESTORE CD/DVD    

Gibt's auch ohne Flex-Runtime und mit meht PT's. Sieht im Prinzip aus wie eine 319, ist aber noch leistungsfähiger. Was mir gut gefählt, dass XPe auf einem Kern läuft und RTX auf dem anderen, also völlig getrennt voneinander. Hab schon damit gearbeitet. Macht Spass. HMI kann man dann mit z.B. mit einen 'Thin Client Touch' machen.


----------

